# Collet Stop For Collet Without Internal Thread



## omni_dilletante (Sep 15, 2016)

My lathe takes an odd 2A collet which lacks internal threads for a collet stop.  With some help from the board I was able to come up with a design that even I was able to make.  

I find that if I make three of anything I want, one of them is bound to turn out pretty good.  In this case only one turned out to be a bit off, and all three are functional.




To create the four tapered pieces I held four square bars in the 4 jaw chuck.  I thought I could super glue the bars together so when I turned the pieced around to finish the second side it would be one piece.  But the force of the chuck broke the glue joints and when I pulled it from the chuck it fell apart.

Because the glue did not work I created a rim on the part that I could use to align it in the collet.  That worked very well.




I was paranoid that the four bars were not centered in the chuck and the parts would not fit right if they were not put in the correct order.  So I cut a shallow 8 TPI thread/groove into the part.  It is easy to identify the correct order they go together.  (one has left hand threads, the other right hand, the first one I forgot to do the thread thing).




If I had my act together I would build a nice custom fit box to hold these.  Instead I always buy jam that comes in the same square jar.  I have several drawers filled with these jars.  The drawers are labeled "stuff in jars".  These fit nicely in one of the jars.  In anticipate I will be making addition fittings to go on the stops and they will fit nicely in the jars keeping everything together.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi
"I cut a shallow 8 TPI thread/groove into the part."
Good idea, i may use it one day
jeff


----------

